# WHATS GOING ON AT NORTH RESERVOIR?



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Are they putting up a no boats permitted zone? Considering the weakest area...the earthen embankment is right here. Maybe they had to do it to comply with standards applicable now. Keep erosion at bay?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 314881
> Are they putting up a no boats permitted zone? Considering the weakest area...the earthen embankment is right here. Maybe they had to do it to comply with standards applicable now. Keep erosion at bay?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

This must be new was just up there last week and nothing was up


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> This must be new was just up there last week and nothing was up


I live off Portage Lakes Drive.....I just noticed it Wednesday......there is a no boats buoy.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Call DOW Div 3 headquarters on Myers Island or stop by. They're right to the left of your picture. Good people. Always willing to answer your questions.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> Call DOW Div 3 headquarters on Myers Island or stop by. They're right to the left of your picture. Good people. Always willing to answer your questions.


I live just down from Division 3 Headquarters.....


----------



## Tall Paul (Jan 14, 2015)

I believe its the next phase of reinforcement similar to what they did by the clock tower, and portage lakes drive.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Paul said:


> I believe its the next phase of reinforcement similar to what they did by the clock tower, and portage lakes drive.


That area has always had seepage


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They are rehabbing the North Reservoir Dam and spillway similar to what they did at the East Reservoir by the clock tower and along Portage Lakes Dr.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bdawg said:


> They are rehabbing the North Reservoir Dam and spillway similar to what they did at the East Reservoir by the clock tower and along Portage Lakes Dr.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bdawg said:


> They are rehabbing the North Reservoir Dam and spillway similar to what they did at the East Reservoir by the clock tower and along Portage Lakes Dr.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was out there yesterday. A lot of water going over that spillway into Long Lake. Saw a bunch of little gills hanging out there by the rocks. Should make for a nice place to fish and walk along the shore!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bdawg said:


> They are rehabbing the North Reservoir Dam and spillway similar to what they did at the East Reservoir by the clock tower and along Portage Lakes Dr.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Heres the answer


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 314987


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

North Reservoir


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

They are starting!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

DAY TWO OF GOOSE TURD REMOVAL


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

NOW THE HARD PART IS GETTING THE GEESE TO USE THIS PORTA POTTY!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 315491
> NOW THE HARD PART IS GETTING THE GEESE TO USE THIS PORTA POTTY!


We had a Goose problem where I used to work.
They bought this black metal figure that looked like
a coyote and stuck it in the ground, and the Geese left.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

DAY THREE


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

No geese are going to drown needlessly now!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Day 10


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

DAY 10
FILLING IN WITH SAND ON EXTENSION CONVEYOR


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Day #17


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Prevailing Wages


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yeah! That's right. They have all the bases covered... And you ain't playing on that team! I guarantee`'that . Uncle Billie has gots all them nephew's in the lineup. Just ask cousin Joe Bob Earle. Be careful he spit a chaw of tabaccy on yer choose!?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

JamesF said:


> Yeah! That's right. They have all the bases covered... And you ain't playing on that team! I guarantee`'that . Uncle Billie has gots all them nephew's in the lineup. Just ask cousin Joe Bob Earle. Be careful he spit a chaw of tabaccy on yer choose!?


Say whaaa? I belong to local 18 and I can assure you it's not like you just described


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The same thing as East Reservoir. Risk Reduction management. Or maybe job protection?" Did I just say that?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm just pulling your chain. I worked in the trades, and the union. I started as an apprentice Welder. Worked as fabricator for many years .plant went through so many bankruptcies I lost count. Last owner didn't or wouldn't recognize any tradesman, so ended up just doing random welding. Too old and beat up to start over again. My real (dream) job, was Ships Pilot. I was trained by the US Navy to pilot just about any ship in and out of the harbor or shipyards. What I posted that got your attention was exactly how most ports and harbors worked back in the 70s and early 80s. Only locals were hired by the Harbor Masters. I could have worked as a Longshoreman, but that was under the control of certain made men. Sorry if offended you,,that wasn't my intention.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Doesn't offend me I was just stating that's not how it is. But anywhere you work it doesn't hurt to know someone


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

DAY #24
LOT OF FILL FOR DIKE/DAM RE ENFORCING


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

DAY #24
THE GEESE INSPECTORS


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 318311
> DAY #24
> THE GEESE INSPECTORS


Those geese love North Reservoir! You can't scare them away even if you are filling in their pond!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

DAY #43
Completely fenced in.....


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Zanderis said:


> DAY #43
> Completely fenced in.....
> View attachment 320249


Ohio DNR rates North reservoir as a pretty good Bass Hole.
Do you ever fish it?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> Ohio DNR rates North reservoir as a pretty good Bass Hole.
> Do you ever fish it?


I should...I just live down the road...and I have a boat. I have fished it from the handicapped fishing pier for crappie...several times in a boat...pretty shallow < 10 feet....one of the first lakes to thaw and waters warm in the spring! Dark bottom...shallow. The clump of lily pads look good off State Mill Road.
Portage Lakes is probably one of the top largemouth bass lakes in Northeast Ohio!
Check out Jack Kiser and Ron Slater (pro fisherman & guide) on YouTube...Buckeye Angler fishing the Portage Lakes


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Zanderis said:


> I should...I just live down the road...and I have a boat. I have fished it from the handicapped fishing pier for crappie...several times in a boat...pretty shallow < 10 feet....one of the first lakes to thaw and waters warm in the spring! Dark bottom...shallow. The clump of lily pads look good off State Mill Road.
> Portage Lakes is probably one of the top largemouth bass lakes in Northeast Ohio!
> Check out Jack Kiser and Ron Slater (pro fisherman & guide) on YouTube...Buckeye Angler fishing the Portage Lakes


Thanks


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you stillgo under the bridge ?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

By


williamonica0214 said:


> Can you stillgo under the bridge ?


 By that...do you mean go to Hower Lake?
Yes, but you need a low head room boat....Hower used to be a farm pond...when the tiger muskies were stocked....they headed to deep holes for summer over there!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Clear cold and deeper water over there in Hower.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

much better lakes to bass fish than there. spent a lot of time there and have only a handfull of bass over 3lbs. too much pressure for it to ever be good, Those 12-15in fish are taken out on stringers daily.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have caught a lot of bass over there. but i agree nothing very big


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Moggy seems to be the hot hole.
Last weeks Tues. niter weighed an 18 lb. sack.
Sure dont see much on Bass Discussions. Aint been a post
in over a month. Bass Anglers stay tight lipped.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hahaha they have to be, watched too many lakes get ruined. At least North was never good enough to be ruined!!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That's hard to figure.... ODNR ranks North Reservoir #2 in N.E. Ohio, and #4 statewide.
Either they're hard to catch or ODNR is a little off on their surveys.
I know of some real good fish'in holes they don't even mention.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ODNR is also located right there... I take their reports with a grain of salt and usually fade their reports. The ODNR reports bring all the boys to the yard so to speak.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember back in the old days, hangin out at Jack Manda's.
Man... That guy was a trip. He was in the mail order tackle
business, when Johnny Morris was still in grade school.
That was the place to buy back then.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> I remember back in the old days, hangin out at Jack Manda's.
> Man... That guy was a trip. He was in the mail order tackle
> business, when Johnny Morris was still in grade school.
> That was the place to buy back then.


He was quite a salesman...I bought some Lowrance electrical connectors there....one time Div. 3 was to have an open house....for one reason or another ....it was canceled...Jack had all those people come in for something to do....Jack put on a show....he called North...that mud pond across the street.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> He was quite a salesman...I bought some Lowrance electrical connectors there....one time Div. 3 was to have an open house....for one reason or another ....it was canceled...Jack had all those people come in for something to do....Jack put on a show....he called North...that mud pond across the street.










Grass seed planted!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha 
You guys are missing the boat at north. There are a few giants in there. 3 years in a row I caught bass well over the 6# mark. 
You need to look for something other than the obvious shoreline cover.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Whenever I see or hear the name Jack Manda I immediately think of uni spins! Ole Jack was a trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

He must have bought a semi load of those rods. He was still selling
them long after they stopped making them.
Back about 1981 or 82, I got a Lowrance X-15 Paper Graph off Jack
when they first came out. Had to get on a list, just to get one.
They were $600, Jack was selling them for $450. That was a lot of
money in those days. Wasn't worth $5 bucks compared to what we
have today.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

RH1 said:


> Haha
> You guys are missing the boat at north.


+1. Portage Lakes Bass Masters did a championship there this weekend. Took 16 lb to win. Plenty of good fish.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

long is the place to be right now. they must have caught every fish in North to get 16lbs! Long should be averaging about 20lbs for 5 best fish this time of year


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Long is a horrible bass fishery. Nothing but dinks.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hahaha and long has a way better ramp. with the trophy fish management there are plenty of 5 to 7lb fish. definitely has state record potential.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 342447


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 342447


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 342447


Tree cutting crew cut trees and brush on east bank near dam/water control structure. Looks like private property purchased to tear down.....ready for next phase....which is?
Water level at North Reservoir is full normal February 15th, 2020


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 342451


Gone today February 19th, 2020


----------

